

“Scarf Guy” Quickly Becomes the Apple Event’s Biggest Fashion Sensation - theoutlander
http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamisener/scarf-guy-quickly-becomes-the-apple-events-biggest-fashion-s?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#4ldqpgp

======
ChaoticGood
[http://www.betabrand.com/tan-reflective-infinity-bike-
scarf....](http://www.betabrand.com/tan-reflective-infinity-bike-
scarf.html?r=D5)

~~~
ChaoticGood
This one is not out of stock, but the wheat one has so much more panache.
[http://www.betabrand.com/red-reflective-infinity-bike-
scarf....](http://www.betabrand.com/red-reflective-infinity-bike-
scarf.html?r=D5)

